# Frog Day Photos 56K Warning



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Greg Shiler AZDR









Tor Limbo









Jane Brown Under the Canopy









Erin Mclay ED's Fly Meat









Dave & Erin Mclay Ed's Fly Meat









Scott Brown and Friend Under the Canopy









Mike, Black Jungle









Thomas Villegas Pumilo.com









from left to right AJ, Devin E., and Kevin Hoff









Matt M. 









Ryan Rhodes









Rob Melancon









Guy with the Bronze Statues didnt catch his name









Richard Stroop Two Little Frogs









Demetria Delancey and Joshua Delancey Two Little Frogs

















Amanda Shiler AZDR, Adam Butt, and Richard Black Jungle









"The Man" Charles Powell, and Corey









Tim Stout and Crystal's Kritters









Well this is a majority of the people at the show and I have over 200 pics and richard has over 200 pics...thanks and enjoy


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice to see everyone is doing well... Now is it me or does it look like there was not a big turn out?


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

Not a big turnout but it was a great show.....


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't think that that is Scott from under the canopy...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

omg, I'm not holding a beer OR jumping in front of the camera! Who would have thought a picture like that was possible?

Guess I should mention in that picture that Chuck is the one on the right, I'm on the left (the ever helpful afraid-to-make-announcements-on-the-microphone volunteer). You all know you want a FD t-shirt!


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh Dave...you are so photogenic. It makes me laugh.

Hope everyone that attended had a great time. I know I did.

Congrats to Ron Gagliardo and his team for morphing out their first Dendrobates vicentei froglet during frog day. Finders keepers, right Ron!  

Kevin Hoff


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Poor Dave... the man looks like he's gonna sneeze.

Thanks for sharing Josh!

-J


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

I guarntee that is Scott from under the Canopy I know them very well.....


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Looking a little friendly with that frog eh Josh??


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

Is this the guy with the bronze statues?

http://www.hillscreek.com/frogman.html


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

What? What? Don't hate me because I am beautiful! :wink: 
Lol.

Dave


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

That website is the artist that creates them. The guy that was at Frog Day worked for the art gallery that represents the artist. They were some awesome pieces but very expensive.

Kevin


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*pics*

There were some great spectators at the show, but it was a little on the small side. All the same.. it was really great to meet all of these vendors! I've heard all of these names going around for so long.. and even e-mailed some of you.

Thanks for sharing your pictures Josh.

-Crystal


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

It really was a great time. I loved answering those questions...Are they really poisonous?...Where do they come from?... What kind of lizard is that?... and my personal favorite....What would happen if you licked a dart frog?
Oh and kevin... Crystal and I were in close second to see the vicentei so we have dibbs on the others


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

He..he... Dave, you look like someone who needs to pass some gas. :lol: :shock: :lol:


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*vicentei*

Oh yeah, that's true.. I helped confirm that the footprint in the brom was a baby  Of course, Kevin saw it first..

Great opportunity, Thanks again Ron!


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Did anyone get pics of the vicenti?


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

We saw the shadow (through a brom leaf) of at least one froglet. Crystal and I did see the profile of an adult on the back side of thr same brom. Quite exciting!


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is a reall lousy photo of it. It looks like a dirty basti.










And another frog from Project Panama









Dave


----------

